# [V] Two Worlds 2 PC



## Spassbremse (11. November 2010)

Natürlich absolut neuwertig.  
Preis ist Verhandlungssache.

Ich bin evtl. auch bereit, zu tauschen; an Fallout: New Vegas wäre ich z.B. interessiert.


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2010)

Schon durch? Das ging ja schnell.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. November 2010)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Schon durch? Das ging ja schnell.


Nö, eher "keine Lust mehr".
Für mich *der* Fehlkauf des Jahres.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. November 2010)

*push*


----------



## Spassbremse (13. November 2010)

Erledigt, bitte schließen.


----------

